# Prime New Year's Week in Orlando, FL



## ccy (Nov 28, 2014)

Week of Dec 26/14 - Jan 2/15 available at the beautiful Sheraton Vistana Villages.  2br/2ba occupies 8.  $700 for the week.


----------



## ChameleonFamily (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi ccy, is this unit still available for those dates? What area of the resort is this located? (building) Can you email me at drummondlee@rogers.com with info.

Thanks
Peter


----------



## riv1964 (Dec 8, 2014)

Interested if still available.


----------

